# Southeastern Baptist Theological Seminary



## devonturnbaugh (Oct 18, 2010)

I know I have been asking a lot of Qs with regard to this topic, however it is a tough and big decision and I want to take all things into account before going. So my question is does anyone know themselves or can give me contact of someone who does what kind of school SEBTS is? I am looking for a calvinist point of view and how their experience has been. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Andres (Oct 18, 2010)

Have you considered going to visit the school yourself?


----------



## devonturnbaugh (Oct 18, 2010)

Andres said:


> Have you considered going to visit the school yourself?



Yea, we would love to however it is 14 hours away and we are very low on funds.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Oct 18, 2010)

I would see if you could call a prof. Just be upfront. Tell them you are a Reformed Baptist and am curious how you would be received at the school. I did this when I was looking for a seminary.


----------



## rbcbob (Oct 18, 2010)

Perhaps this will help:

News & Resources | Headlines | | Southeastern Baptist Theological Seminary


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Oct 18, 2010)

I was under the impression that Molinism is very close to heretical because it denied the classic definition of omniscience (I believe someone here on PB stated this). Am I wrong in thinking this?

---------- Post added at 04:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:46 PM ----------

http://www.puritanboard.com/f15/molinism-58026/

This is a thread on molinism from earlier this year.


----------



## rbcbob (Oct 18, 2010)

Chaplainintraining said:


> I was under the impression that Molinism is very close to heretical because it denied the classic definition of omniscience (I believe someone here on PB stated this). Am I wrong in thinking this?



That is probably enough to help our brother Devon make up his mind about SEBTS!


----------



## Andres (Oct 18, 2010)

rbcbob said:


> Chaplainintraining said:
> 
> 
> > I was under the impression that Molinism is very close to heretical because it denied the classic definition of omniscience (I believe someone here on PB stated this). Am I wrong in thinking this?
> ...


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Oct 18, 2010)

Futurama! That show cracks me up. My wife just shakes her head and wonders what I see in it.


----------



## JML (Oct 18, 2010)

rbcbob said:


> Perhaps this will help:
> 
> News & Resources | Headlines | | Southeastern Baptist Theological Seminary


 
He was my Systematic Theology professor at NOBTS.


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 18, 2010)

Leading "orthodox" Molinists include William Lane Craig and Alvin Plantinga.


----------



## Herald (Oct 18, 2010)

rbcbob said:


> Perhaps this will help:
> 
> News & Resources | Headlines | | Southeastern Baptist Theological Seminary



If it walks like a duck and quacks like a duck...


----------



## Susan1558 (Oct 18, 2010)

From my understanding SEBTS is a very good seminary, no school is going to be perfect. One of my close friend's father is actually the former vice president of SEBTS. Let me know if you would like any information.


----------



## Herald (Oct 18, 2010)

Susan, welcome to the PB. Please take a moment to establish your board signature. You can find the instructions for doing so by clicking HERE.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Oct 18, 2010)

Devon,
From what little I know SBTS would be a wonderful choice,there had been some discussion in some threads about this recently re:tuition discounts for the southern baptists,I'll see if I can find the thread,since Mohler has been there there has been a massive shift towards a Calvinistic flavor,read his speech "The abstract of principles" to get an idea of how things have changed since he's been in charge,that seminary would be a "dream come true" for us and one day perhaps the Lord will "open a door" for it to happen.
My Pastor is an adjunct prof. there and with Bruce Ware and Thomas Schriener there you have a solid foundation.
One of our PB members Ivan would be one to ask about SBTS I believe he would be helpful in addition to just being a good guy.


----------



## Andres (Oct 19, 2010)

Susan1558 said:


> One of my close friend's father is actually the former vice president of SEBTS. Let me know if you would like any information.



I would like some information on why they think molinism is okay.


----------



## christiana (Oct 19, 2010)

Why not the one in Louisville, KY where Drs. Tom Schreiner and Bruce Ware teach and Dr. Al Mohler is pres. Couldnt be better or more sound in the doctrines of grace!! The Southern Baptist Theological Seminary – Louisville, Kentucky


----------



## alhembd (Oct 19, 2010)

devonturnbaugh said:


> Andres said:
> 
> 
> > Have you considered going to visit the school yourself?
> ...


 
Devon,

From what I see on this thread, SEBTS is not very sound. I know, not too far back, there were a number of faculty there who waffled considerably even on the inspiration of the autographs of the Scripture, and whether Scripture is truly inerrant in every scientific and historic detail.

Why not Greenville Theological Seminary? It holds to the Westminster Confession of Faith in toto - or so it says.

Greenville Presbyterian Theological Seminary

Greenville shouldn't be that far from you. I would imagine that they would accept Reformed Baptists.


----------



## Damon Rambo (Oct 19, 2010)

Guys,

Southeastern is probably the most Calvinist friendly Baptist Seminaries one can find. It is one of only 2 SBC seminaries (the other being SBTS in Louisville), which requires adherence to the Abstract of Priniciples; a decidedly Calvinist document that includes:

V. Election.
Election is God's eternal choice of some persons unto everlasting life, *not because of foreseen merit in them*, but of His mere mercy in Christ; in consequence of which choice they are called, justified and glorified.

VIII. Regeneration.
Regeneration is a change of heart, wrought by the Holy Spirit, who quickeneth the dead in trespasses and sins, enlightening their minds spiritually and savingly to understand the Word of God and renewing their whole nature, so that they love and practice holiness. It is a work of God's free and special grace alone.

X. Faith.
Saving faith is the belief, on God's authority, of whatsoever is revealed in His Word concerning Christ; accepting and resting upon Him alone for justification and eternal life. *It is wrought in the heart by the Holy Spirit* and is accompanied by all other saving graces and leads to a life of holiness.

XIII. Perseverance of the Saints.
Those whom God hath accepted in the Beloved and sanctified by His Spirit will never totally nor finally fall away from the state of grace but shall certainly persevere to the end; and though they may fall, through neglect and temptation, into sin, whereby they grieve the Spirit, impair their graces and comforts, bring reproach on the Church and temporal judgments on themselves; yet they shall be renewed again unto repentance and be kept by the power of God through faith unto salvation.

See the statement here, on their own website:

About | What We Believe | Southeastern Baptist Theological Seminary

If a 5 point Baptist cannot feel comfortable at SEBTS, they need to become Presbyterians!

Also, has anyone here read Professor Keathley's book? What he is calling "Molinism" is not the Molinism of De Molina, but the soft Calvinism of Millard Erickson.

Devon, as a Reformed Baptist, I would highly recommend attending a Baptist Seminary, if at all possible. No offense to our Presbyterian brothers, but the theological differences between Presbyterians and Baptists run deeper than just Paedo vs. Craedo...


----------



## JML (Oct 19, 2010)

Damon Rambo said:


> Also, has anyone here read Professor Keathley's book? What he is calling "Molinism" is not the Molinism of De Molina, but the soft Calvinism of Millard Erickson.



I can't speak for everything Mr. Rambo said but I do know that in my Systematic Theology class at NOBTS taught by Mr. Keathley, Millard Erickson was the textbook we used.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Oct 19, 2010)

Dr. Keathley writes:



> "Most Reformed theologians express dissatisfaction with the TULIP formulation. TULIP was an ad hoc response to a particular situation in the early 17th century."



What?! Who?! And what's with referring to the Synod of Dort and its cannons as an "ad hoc" response to a "particular situation." More like an ecumenical council of historical proportions responding to some major theological issues.


----------



## Karnes (Oct 20, 2010)

Personally, I enjoy it at SEBTS. If you have any questions PM me, I will answer any questions you have and direct you as best I can. I would say the good far outweighs the bad. They are very conservative when it comes to inerrancy and a Calvinist can easliy find good company among faculty and students.


----------

